# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Has Anyone gone to Brazil to get a Hair Transplant?

## metsfour

Due to the high costs here in the USA, i am searching for a Dr. in Brazil. I have seen a lot of references on the internet about Dr. Arthur Tykocinski.
Has anyone heard of him or used him?

Or are there any other Dr's in Brazil that might be better?

If i can have the same treatment over there as here in the USA for half the price i'm all for it !!

----------


## Jack21

I don't think that it makes any difference at all. I went to a highly competent, well renowned surgeon in the US and my life has been ruined by the procedure.





> Due to the high costs here in the USA, i am searching for a Dr. in Brazil. I have seen a lot of references on the internet about Dr. Arthur Tykocinski.
> Has anyone heard of him or used him?
> 
> Or are there any other Dr's in Brazil that might be better?
> 
> If i can have the same treatment over there as here in the USA for half the price i'm all for it !!

----------


## Winston

Dr. Tykocinski, seems to be very well respected and is a member of the IAHRS. I guess if youre willing to travel why not?

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

There are several very good hair restoration physicians in Brazil. Dr. Tykicinski does excellent work. I have performed surgeries with him and have a tremendous amount of respect for him. I do not know anything about the prices over there, but it would also make a great vacation.

----------


## metsfour

I actually saw that he is on the forum here and has pictures of clients. The one that i saw with a similar bald area to mine was the one with the bald crown, thats what i really need done, but in the after pictures i see on here the results look very bad, very unnatural....

So now i have 2nd thoughts about using him...

----------


## metsfour

> I don't think that it makes any difference at all. I went to a highly competent, well renowned surgeon in the US and my life has been ruined by the procedure.


 What happened? how did this ruin your life?

----------


## gmonasco

> What happened? how did this ruin your life?


 See this thread: http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=3451

Note particularly this post: http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showpos...5&postcount=30

----------


## metsfour

WOW, after seeing all that i am now very hesitant to get this done.

Is there a better way than the strip ?

----------


## Winston

What I have always found strange about Jack21s posts is that  he admits he knew that once he had a hair transplant that he would be left with a scar that  would be visible if he chose to shave, just like any hair transplant including FUE. He said that he was given realistic expectations and if I recall correctly that he knew he would need future transplants if he continued to bald. He admits that he was given all of the information he needed to make a good decision and he says that the doctor even discouraged him from having a hair transplant.  He even said that the hair  transplant was good and lasted a few years until his own hair began to get worse. So I dont know why he claims it ruined his life? I think its his perception of things that might have effected him most. People who find this forum learn about the positives and negatives about hair transplants and those that choose to have them know that they will most likely need to have more if they are not on medication or if they get worse even on medication. I think its very common knowledge on these forums. Maybe Jack21 has a little OCD(no offense, most of us do)? It took a long time for anyone here to convince him that he looked great with a close shaved head even though he claimed that women called him a freak. Now he says that he likes shaving his head and that no ne says a thing and thats hes comfortable with everything accept the scar. Well if you plan to shave your head after having a hair transplant you have to expect and accept the scar.
Do your own research! There will always be a few vocal posters who are unhappy with their decision to have a hair transplant or just unhappy with everything.

----------


## metsfour

Well after seeing the scars that are left i have to say i really do not want a scar that is even remotely visible due to  the fact that yes, maybe the donor area will get thinner as i age and the scar will be more visible.
I do not plan in having my hair closely shaven but like i said, what happens when i am older and my hair thins out....

----------


## Dr. Glenn Charles

How big is the crown area you are looking to have restored? ( ex. 7 cm x 8 cm ). To avoid the scar you may want to consider FUE. Although it is more expensive there is no linear scar in the donor area.

----------


## Mr. 4000

> I don't think that it makes any difference at all. I went to a highly competent, well renowned surgeon in the US and my life has been ruined by the procedure.


 I second that. The lack of communication from start to finish and beyond has been a completely embarrassing investment on my behalf. 

Don't bother, shave your head.....

----------


## Winston

Whats great about this forum is that you will always hear both sides of the argument.  The bottom line is that if  you can not deal with any type of scaring on your scalp then a hair transplant is not for you and that goes for FUE also. If you dont plan on ever shaving your head and are uncomfortable with your current hair situation then considering hair transplantation from a good doctor is an option. There are lots of happy HT recipients out here and of course there are always the unhappy ones. It just seems the unhappy ones hang around the forums much more. I guess I cant blame them.

----------


## Mr. 4000

> What’s great about this forum is that you will always hear both sides of the argument.  The bottom line is that if  you can not deal with any type of scaring on your scalp then a hair transplant is not for you and that goes for FUE also. If you don’t plan on ever shaving your head and are uncomfortable with your current hair situation then considering hair transplantation from a good doctor is an option. There are lots of happy HT recipients out here and of course there are always the unhappy ones. It just seems the *unhappy ones hang around the forums much more*. I guess I can’t blame them.


 I disagree on some level, go look at most blogs on other sites, they are update by those that are happy. Those that have a bad result stop updating, who wants to advertise they had poor work done and post it all over the net? After they get advise they are nowhere to be found or just deal with it. I know many and have seen many. Some of those go back for 2 or 3 so they are still trying. I think most success cases are those that go back for multiple surgeries by the way. 

Your advise is sound but don't forget the time lost and the social adjustment because in most cases people will know you had a HT and may judge you differently. That is a fact. There is more to it than just a scar or no scar.

Another thing is that most people that hype on this board work in the industry, which is a little misleading IMO

----------


## Winston

Ill have to disagree with you on the hype. I read all the boards and there is much more hype coming from god knows where on the others. I really dont see any hype here, just opinions, from people with experience both good, and bad and opinions from doctors and sometimes people who work for them. Id rather know where these opinions are coming from then believe whats being written from an anonymous patient, only to find out its from someone with an agenda. Not saying that this is the case with you.

----------


## Mr. 4000

> Ill have to disagree with you on the hype. I read all the boards and there is much more hype coming from god knows where on the others. I really dont see any hype here, just opinions, from people with experience both good, and bad and opinions from doctors and sometimes people who work for them. Id rather know where these opinions are coming from then believe whats being written from an anonymous patient, only to find out its from someone with an agenda. Not saying that this is the case with you.


 I don't think the hype is limited to this board, my doctor clearly lie to me about what he could do in person, by phone, and through his sales rep. Also after the result and voicing my displeasure to my doctor, which has been a nightmare, another patient was communicating to me by email to tell me that he went to see this doctor and he said point blank to face " I never had a patient that was not satisfied" Now that is as low as you can get. Not only that there is a blog of at least 3 more patients of his at that time that were not satisfied with his result. 

When I booked there was nothing but positive information on the net on this doctor. I choose him for specific reasons, but when I got to his office they all turned out to be misleading lies. At the time this same doctor was posting his positive results on all of these sites. 

There is just not enough honesty in this industry period.

----------


## metsfour

See, this is another reason why i am scared to go ahead with this, and nobody will post the bad Dr's names so its like getting thrown into the fire !!

----------


## Mr. 4000

> See, this is another reason why i am scared to go ahead with this, and nobody will post the bad Dr's names so its like getting thrown into the fire !!


 yes it is, and I won't put the doctors name either, why?

because many of us are put into a position that BadLuck was put into. If you come out against your doctor public one you will never get a resolution. Do you think Feller is going to work a deal with his upset patient at this point? Hell no. His patient was clearly upset with the options given to him and Feller didn't want to offer an alternative. 

Badluck was out of options, and only then did he go get a lawyer and go public against his doctor, which was halted by this forum in bad taste. 

Let the guy vent, let patients and doctors communicate good and bad. 

Look no matter where you go, doctors do good work and bad work, they will never show you bad work only good work. You will be impressed and and not think about the risk when propagated and if you are lucky you will get a result that one grows, two - doesn't cause shockloss, and 3 doesn't thin the rest of your hair through the stretching of your scalp to close the donor. Barring any other mistake by your doctor, hitting a nerve, or something else you will be a happy camper and have the result you want, that is if he calculates everything properly, which most docs don't. What does that mean, take enough graft and use them to fill the balding areas based on the donor supply.  

I know all that sounds confusing but good luck

----------


## metsfour

Well i am a member of other kinds of forums, and trust me, the sponsors or vendors, in this case doctors, do not want to have unhappy people voicing their concerns about the product they are selling if it is bad. The sponsors will do anything it takes to rectify a bad situation, after all, it is their livelyhood we are talking about.
So yes, the best way to make these people man up is to mention names so they can not continue to hoodwink future patients....

----------


## Mr. 4000

> Well i am a member of other kinds of forums, and trust me, the sponsors or vendors, in this case doctors, do not want to have unhappy people voicing their concerns about the product they are selling if it is bad. The sponsors will do anything it takes to rectify a bad situation, after all, it is their livelyhood we are talking about.
> So yes, the best way to make these people man up is to mention names so they can not continue to hoodwink future patients....


 I agree 100% and I will if I have to, I am just not at that point at this time, I am trying to working things out with my doc first, it is the right thing to do. 

But look what happens when things don't get settled, that guy BADLUCK had his thread shut down by the mods here. That isn't fair. The guy has the right to post here. I thought that was to point of this forum. 

Dr. Feller didn't make him happy and didn't offer a acceptable solution. He just said that some guys don't grow. That seems to be a common one liner doctors used when their skills fail them. Its funny that they will work on that same patient a second time for more money even after they didn't grow the first time. I would love to hear why a doctor would do that. Feel free to respond to that, any doctor that posts on here.

----------


## metsfour

Well i don't think its fair that these Dr's can keep doing surgeries and if they are bad nobody will speak up, and if you do, the thread gets shut down? How does that make any sense? This is supposed to be an open forum. Why let someone spend thousands of $$$ for a bad result. Not even to mention getting a bad result and having your life ruined because someone didn't mention the Dr's name !!!

----------


## tbtadmin

> Well i don't think its fair that these Dr's can keep doing surgeries and if they are bad nobody will speak up, and if you do, the thread gets shut down? How does that make any sense? This is supposed to be an open forum. Why let someone spend thousands of $$$ for a bad result. Not even to mention getting a bad result and having your life ruined because someone didn't mention the Dr's name !!!


 Its important to note that the thread in question was in fact NOT shut down and is easily found on this forum and indexed by Google. 

The thread was locked only after corresponding with the dissatisfied patient. In this case, the patient was provided the opportunity to edit or add whatever he felt was important for the public to see about his experience. Once he provided us with his edited post, we emailed him to inform him that we would be closing the thread, since he and the doctor had already both stated their positions. At that time he expressed appreciation for our openness and indicated he was hoping to not go round and round on that thread. 

Often times forum readers don't realize that long winded 10 page threads on these matters that go back and forth, never really benefit anyone. Neither the patient nor physician. In many cases those that start jumping into the thread begin to takes sides with either the patient or doctor and a barrage of inflammatory comments are often made, and not just at the physician.

----------


## metsfour

OK, with the Admins explanation nobdy should now be worried about having their thread removed.
So lets hear who are the bad Dr's who have ruined peoples lives and got away with it....

I for one do not want to be going to a Dr. who does poor work.

----------

